# doing the yorkshire moors , scarborough area 6th - 12th aug



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

started packing already  , were going to visit the yorkshire moors , heartbeat (goathland ) , whitby , scarborough, filey, flamingoland and anywhere else that takes our fancy in that area , were staying at ladycross plantation near whitby and hopefully using the motorbike in the sun to do most of our day trips around that area .

if theres anywhere else in that area thats worth a visit im open to sugestions ?

happy holidays


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hope you have a great time *theflyingscot*. You are visiting our favourite hunting grounds. Some great views from Filey Brigg and be sure to visit Flamborough Head if you get that far south. :wink:


----------



## 89307 (May 19, 2005)

Hi theflyingscot,
Jan and I are also in the Scarborough area the same time as you. We will be parked up at Scarborough . We will keep an ear open for your accents.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

You mention Flamingoland!! be aware that it's the Traction Engine Rally (Huge) at Pickering showground Thurs, Fri, Sat & Sun always attracts a lot of traffic (Just round the corner from Flamingoland)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't forget to go in to Winking Willy's chippy on Sandside at Scarborough. Good client of mine (but that may be advertising)....


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> don't forget to go in to Winking Willy's chippy on Sandside at Scarborough. Good client of mine (but that may be advertising)....


They must be new to the area.
They weren't in Sandside when we lived in Eastborough 45 years ago.


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello The Flying Scot,

If you are interested in railways a trip on the North Yorkshire Moors Railway is worth the time. It runs from Pickering through Goathland to Grosmont a really pleasant trip. Pickering has an interesting museum and Castle.

Have a great trip.

Regards,

Raisin


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

many thanks for the info :wink: much apreciated , just taking notes , all ideas sound great , curious about the traction engine event ,its not on our arrival route so thats fine , were touring on the bike so may go down there for a look , maybe use the railway to goathland , will look out for winking willies :lol: , 
bampie: hope you have a great time too , dont stop every scots couple you meet though :lol: 
jsw : will definately get to filey brigg.

many thanks .


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

never heard of winking willy, we usually go to Mother Hubbards when in Scarborough; and there's a lovely tea room in Sleights just outside Whitby, it'sopposite carpark. 
Also your namesake is travelling from York to Scarborough every Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday.
There are some great roads over there for bikers so be careful when you are enjoying yourselves!

8)


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

Don't miss the fish & chips at the Magpie in Whitby (on the quayside at the West side of the harbour) nor the kippers at the bottom of the 199 steps down from the Abbey.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

BrianR said:


> Don't miss the fish & chips at the Magpie in Whitby (on the quayside at the West side of the harbour)


it's easy to find - just look for the yards n yards [metres?] of people patiently queueing forever.

8)


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

just back , had an axcellent time , great pitch on site , biked over the moors , seen goathland , day in whitby,scarborough,flamingoland, had plenty fish and chips from the recomended places (very good) lovely drives , coasts , had a day on the steam railway, big events in whitby due to a regatta (good timing ) an excellent holiday , thanks for the tips , waved to hundereds of m/h's, shame its ended . 

hope everyone elses hols were good , now to catch up on the postings .


----------

